# Stunning Betta Video...



## databetta (Jul 1, 2012)

I recently got a new camera. One that has taken a long time to save up for. I recently have been taking videos of my Bettas to get used to using the camera and get better at editing. 

Take a look at this video I filmed of my Crowntail betta named Clu, swimming around his tank.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Z5ywM6Mt4KA&list=UUA1JsUG7AAWOlK9DgeogBpA&index=0&feature=plcp

let me know what you think of this video! and more too come! check out my photo albums to see my bettas


----------



## betta lover1507 (Aug 6, 2011)

i have no idea why i liked that video so much XD


----------



## Pwned (Apr 28, 2012)

Wow! Nice Betta


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

Nice video.


----------



## Gen2387 (Oct 13, 2011)

Maybe it's the amazing music that makes me feel super calm, maybe it's the stunning betta, maybe it's a mix of the two but that vid was great! :-D


----------



## Joelouisvachon (Jul 13, 2012)

Terrific footage, the angle you shot those at was very interesting. I know how hard it is to get a betta's true colors in camera but you seemed to do a great job. That video is truly a work of art.


----------



## Bettanewbie60 (Jun 26, 2012)

Amazing video! Great job on the quality and the music!


----------



## Joelouisvachon (Jul 13, 2012)

What camera do you use, if I may ask? I'm saving up for a professional camera, but I'm not sure what type to buy.


----------



## Lost Eventide (Jun 30, 2012)

That music was really soothing <3 I love combining video footage of aquatic creatures with music like that. It just seems so natural and you got some really awesome angles and shots! Clue's a pretty betta as well, and it seems he loves the camera =3

Do you happen to have the name of the music you used?


----------



## kfryman (Nov 7, 2011)

I found the video nice with the music as well. I have found soft quite music is best, if you put loud music, as in volume loud, it isn't very peaceful.

Constructive criticism, if you have one, a tripod would prevent the minor camera shakes (wasnt much), and just have it where you can move it easily.


----------



## teeneythebetta (Apr 29, 2012)

It looks great! So clear.. I can see his scales individually! xD he's a beauty


----------



## JTHM1011 (Jul 21, 2012)

*nice*

Wow really nice video and you have a very pretty betta:-D


----------

